# Any improvements?



## MJCanAm (Jan 1, 2018)

I'm just wondering what y'all thought of my tank setup? Any tips or things that stick out that need to be changed?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What are the shape, dimensions and stock?


----------



## MJCanAm (Jan 1, 2018)

I meant more in regards to the stacking and placement of the lava rock and other decorations. I had read on here some people spoke of lava rock being stacked incorrectly and causing scratches/harm to the fish.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Well, certain fish don't want much rock at all. But mbuna want a LOT more rock, thus the question about stock. Other fish like more open water like you have in your tank.

Lava rock can scratch the fish even with a single rock that is not stacked at all. The fish bump into it when zooming around the tank. But many use it with success, so no reason not to try it if you like it.


----------



## MJCanAm (Jan 1, 2018)

So you think I actually need more rock in my tank since I have Mbuna??


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Mbuna would be most happy with a tank filled with rock. Some say fill it to the water line.

If you can get he stack to be at least 1/3 the height of the tank, that should work.

You only need enough exposed substrate to allow the python to fit between the glass and the rock pile all the way around the outside of the tank.


----------



## MJCanAm (Jan 1, 2018)

So the stack is more in the center of the tank with a few inches of free space along all 4 edges?? Is that what I'm shooting for?? Something like what's pictured minus the greenery?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Yes that looks like a mbuna tank...except for the greenery.


----------



## Kleovoulos (Jan 6, 2011)

DJRansome said:


> Yes that looks like a mbuna tank...except for the greenery.


Don't be so totally opposed to greenery  
A video from the lake (watch the first part)


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I love the greenery and some haps spawn there. But I've had no luck with it in my mbuna tanks. Works better with Tangs and haps and peacocks.


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

DJRansome said:


> I love the greenery and some haps spawn there. But I've had no luck with it in my mbuna tanks. Works better with Tangs and haps and peacocks.


I concur, my Mbuna would eat all the plants to a nub or just shredded and scattered them to a point that the plants actually contributed to nitrogenous waste rather than helping with it.


----------



## MJCanAm (Jan 1, 2018)

I may try some greenery just to see how it fairs in my tank. In the mean time, until I can get my hands on appropriately sized river rock (and the time to stack it properly) is there any additions or changes you'd recommend I make to the tank for the Mbuna I have in there? I'm trying to ensure they have as many caves as possible.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You can stack up clean terra cotta flower pots and/or lengths of PVC pipe temporarily.


----------



## MJCanAm (Jan 1, 2018)

In addition to what is already in there (add the pots or pvc to the front of the tank)?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You can add to your existing items or replace the items. Fill the tank with the pots or PVC while awaiting rock replacements. Stack them, etc.


----------



## MJCanAm (Jan 1, 2018)

Well here's the redesign using Mexican Beach Pebbles. My wife insisted on having some greenery so we came to an agreement on the 2 pieces. The fish seemed to enjoy the new design but that's just me trying to get into the mind of a fish.

My next to do's are to get either a rock background or an all blue background. I also feel like my lighting sucks so I'm gonna do some research on that and see about replacing it.


----------



## MJCanAm (Jan 1, 2018)

And here's one this morning once the water had fully cleared up.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Mexican pebbles are cool. I like the color and I use them to accent larger boulders. The problem with using only the pebbles, is that your fish won't really be able to utilize them for any cover/caves/crevices. Once they start growing the 2 piles will act as just a boulder, as they won't be able to fit in the rocks. Something to keep in mind for the near future.

Those pebbles are so smooth. Stacking them must have been an interesting process


----------



## MJCanAm (Jan 1, 2018)

I really like the color and the "clean look" of the tank versus what I had before. The reasoning for using some smaller ones was because I go big OB Zebra who is a true SOB. So I was hoping the smaller caves would allow for the juvies I have to find hiding spots where the OB can't get to them. The material store also sells large versions (like the large rock that is the focal point on the right. I figured once all the fish got to big for the caves I would buy a bunch of the larger rocks and stack those? Do you think those caves would be big enough?

Yes stacking them was much trickier than I thought it'd be, luckily I had a lot of extra so I could find the perfect "puzzle pieces".


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Absolutely get some of the larger stones.


----------

